#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  مصرع 5 ونجاة 43 فرنسياً في حريق بباخرة مصرية

## رويتر

لقي خمسة أشخاص على الأقل مصرعهم فيما أُصيب آخران، إثر حريق اندلع بباخرة سياحية بمدينة "الأقصر" المصرية، في وقت مبكر من صباح الأحد، فيما تم إنقاذ نحو 43 سائحاً فرنسياً كانوا على متن الباخرة، في طريقهم إلى مدينة "أسوان" جنوبي مصر.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## حنـــــان

لاحظت
ان اللي تم انقاذهم اتقال انهم فرنسيين.
وانهم  فرحانين قوي قوي انهم منعوا ان الحريق ينتشر للمراكب المجاورة... وركبوا الفرنسيين اللي انقذوهم مركبة تانية عشان يكملوا رحلتهم من غير انزعاج...

بس اللي ماتوا ماتقالش منين.




> وبعد إخماد الحريق، اكتشف فريق الإطفاء وجود سبعة أشخاص في إحدى الغرف المخصصة للعمال على متن الباخرة، تبين وفاة خمسة منهم، فيما أصيب الآخران بإصابات بالغة

----------

